# Gold Tips: no longer made in the USA?



## solocamman (Apr 15, 2005)

*Gold Tip arrows*

A friend of mine experienced the same thing. Went in for a dozen and came out with a mismatch of nine arrows. He was told atleast 8 weeks if he ordered today. This was in Tulsa Ok. Have not heard about the overseas move, but I am with you. I'll find another arrow to shoot if this is true.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2006)

I really hope it is not true. I am waiting for further information before I decide to use there arrow again. The make a exellent arrow, but I would prefer to keep my $$$ as local as possible.


----------



## lkrus (Jul 8, 2004)

i also had the same problem i had a dozen ordered from a online shop after 4 days of waiting for traking info they called me and said they are back ordered 6 weeks and also was told the problem lies within them being made overseas but GT wont admit it????????????????????????????? i also orderd bemans for the replacement


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was told by a goldtip rep a while back, that they have moved to Mexico...after they bought out Blackhawk. 
Guess it was too good to be true- made in america AND great quality arrows now the quality has gotten pretty louzy.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

I was told by my rep they are so far behind because they are having an outstanding year and werent prepared for the massive orders they got .....I have also been waiting but have some left in stock


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*gold tip......*

this happenes every year. and it's always the same thing" we weren't ready for the rush". you would thing after um-teen years they would know. 
now here's what we have been told..... Gold tip stopped all manufacturing of arrows to clear house.(which has pretty much happened) so now *ALL* orders from here on out until futher notice has at minimum an 8 week leadtime.

sorry to hear it........ man i wish Patriot was still going!!!!

speed


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Sooooooooooo does anybody know when they started making them in mexico?


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Larry Wise makes a good american-made arrow.

http://www.larrywise.com/phantom/advantages/

Check 'em out.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

it probably has a lot to do with all of us procrastinating till the last minute ....Myself included


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*Well*

i'd hate to say it but Gold tip arrows have been made in Mexico for some time now. some of you remember when twin sold the Patriot line well since they are no longer a working business, i will let you know there's were made right along with gold tips in Mexico the whole time. so it's been at least 3 years.

speed


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*gold tips*



harleyryder said:


> Sooooooooooo does anybody know when they started making them in mexico?


Chances are, if there's no good ole US of A flag on the shaft label.................chances are, they weren't made HERE!!!! :devil: 
What a shame!


----------



## bmassey6 (Aug 3, 2006)

*I hate when the move products out of the US*

I can't believe that they moved the manufacturing of the arrows to Mexico. I'll look for another arrow company when I buy again. I mean, it isn't like the price of the arrows has come down since they moved. Meaning they probably fired a few good ole American boys all for more profit! Buy made in the USA products and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

That's is why I posted about "America buying back America' it is a shame what we have let cheap labor laws and prices marketing do to our industries. 

Are there ANY carbon arrow makers in the USA now, I know I have saw a few ads?


----------



## Elkman (Aug 27, 2004)

Last years press release.

May 1, 2005 – Gold Tip Increases Manufacturing Capacity


One of Gold Tip’s founding principles as stated in the company’s mission statement is “to produce quality products for our customers”. For nearly fifteen years, the company has accomplished this objective from its’ Orem, Utah production facility. Gold Tip has experienced phenomenal success and is growing at an accelerated rate. This growth requires Gold Tip to continually provide for increased production capability.
Therefore, some of Gold Tips’ manufacturing activities are being located to other sites. Manufacturing continues to be done with the legendary US developed process used in the Orem, Utah plant for many years. 
In 2005, a revised federal excise tax of $.39 per arrow was imposed on all arrow manufacturers. In addition, over the past year the cost of raw materials has increased over 50%. This higher level of tax and material costs has compelled Gold Tip to seek innovative solutions to producing quality products at an affordable price. Despite all of these increases, Gold Tip has held the line on pricing with only a minimal price increase to the consumer – averaging only 5%.
The famous Gold Tip arrow continues be assembled and shipped from our US based plant in Utah. All of our graphite arrows continue to be made with Gold Tip’s time honored processes, using the same high quality US material with Gold Tip’s equipment and know how. The same Gold Tip process and arrow designs that created the industries toughest arrows hasn’t changed, just the location of one part of the process.
This change allows Gold Tip to continue to produce a quality product and keep the impact of the federal excise tax to a minimum while providing an enhanced environment for growth and innovation. With the exception of some components, all other Gold Tip operations, research, engineering, product development, sales, marketing, quality control, packaging, shipping, and customer service remain in Utah. 
At Gold Tip, we are committed to continuing our exemplary tradition of innovative quality products and service. This change will facilitate an enhanced product line and allow us to hold the line on pricing without compromising quality.
For questions regarding this and other press releases, please contact Kody Walker, Manager, Sales & Marketing at 801-229-1666 or email to [email protected]


----------



## creekchub (Mar 19, 2006)

*made in America!!!*

my carobon techs i just purchase has the "made in america" stamp on the shafts


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

Easton's are made in the U.S.A. that's what i will shoot from now on.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2006)

*Interesting*

Sounds like USA ships raw carbon stuff to Mexico, or wherever they are made, they are then manufactured out of country,  shipped to the Utah for inpection and then shipped again to consumers. Innovative or sneaky? Seems like they choose there words very carefully. The press release does not say were the other site are located. :mmph: 

Personally I wouldn't mind spending a little more to keep American employed!!!



Elkman said:


> Last years press release.
> 
> May 1, 2005 – Gold Tip Increases Manufacturing Capacity
> 
> ...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

EricO said:


> Larry Wise makes a good american-made arrow.
> 
> http://www.larrywise.com/phantom/advantages/
> 
> Check 'em out.


unless he has not updated the website... he is shooting a bow NOT made in the US.


----------



## Mat Hoyt (Apr 15, 2005)

Last I talked to him he is shooting Hoyt. What's that have to do where Gold Tips are made?


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Made in Mexico*

I hope none of you boys drive a Dodge truck. They are assembled in the ole pueblo too, so are Volkswagons. If you voted for Bill Clinton, you can thank him for that NAFTA trade agreement with Mexico. It opened things up form many US based companies to exploit the inexpensive labor in Mexico. He also signed the trade agreement with China. Don't blame Walmart. Not that I have anything against Mexico or China. 

Don't look too closely at your ballcaps you are wearing either. I couldn't find a baseball cap made in the US to save my life after the 911 thing. Every baseball cap I could find with a US emblem (flag, USA...) was made in Pakistan....Are they the one's harboring Osama?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

well on the web site he is shooting a merlin ... not made in the us...

someone posted a link bragging on how his arrows are made in the us..

thought it was humorous...


----------



## shilo (May 16, 2006)

Isn't it ironic - walking around with a ballcap with the flag on it to show one's patriotism and the cap is made in some other country. What's wrong with this picture???


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

DesertRat said:


> I hope none of you boys drive a Dodge truck. They are assembled in the ole pueblo too, so are Volkswagons. If you voted for Bill Clinton, you can thank him for that NAFTA trade agreement with Mexico. It opened things up form many US based companies to exploit the inexpensive labor in Mexico. He also signed the trade agreement with China. Don't blame Walmart. Not that I have anything against Mexico or China.
> 
> Don't look too closely at your ballcaps you are wearing either. I couldn't find a baseball cap made in the US to save my life after the 911 thing. Every baseball cap I could find with a US emblem (flag, USA...) was made in Pakistan....Are they the one's harboring Osama?


My Dodge was made in USA, in fact I know a guy at the plant that my dodge came out of :wink: 

You gotta look but you will still find items "Made in the USA"....and like I said on another thread, you sometimes gotta be willing to pay a lil extra :wink: .


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

shilo said:


> Isn't it ironic - walking around with a ballcap with the flag on it to show one's patriotism and the cap is made in some other country. What's wrong with this picture???


your right, that's why I went nuts this 4th Of July when all the lil patriotic flags being handed out across town (a town outside an Army base none the less) were made in China......


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

*Gt*

Talked to a friend of mine at Gold Tip this week and they are running 6-8 weeks behind on orders. Primarily due to an 80% jump in business. And they are in the process of building another manufacturing facility.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I like my GTs other than the factory nocks suck. I don't really care where they are made. Cause if we don't keep sending jobs to Mexico, they will just keep jumping our borders and taking our jobs here. They took der jobs!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2006)

The shop I get my arrows from has been waiting for 2 months. I had them call Gold Tip and they were told it would be another 6 weeks. I dont know about you, but I dont want to wait for almost 4 months to get arrows. Beman arrows are similar specs and price. I dont know were the Bemans are made, but I am out of options right now. I need something to shoot and I can't afford the really $$$ arrows. 



bsand said:


> Talked to a friend of mine at Gold Tip this week and they are running 6-8 weeks behind on orders. Primarily due to an 80% jump in business. And they are in the process of building another manufacturing facility.


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

I just picked up a dozen Beman ICSH and the box says "Made in USA". That press release from Gt sounded like a lot of lawyer speak for " Most of our process has moved out of country, but our corporate headquarters remain in Utah.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought they were made here but I wasn't sure. 



minnow said:


> I just picked up a dozen Beman ICSH and the box says "Made in USA". That press release from Gt sounded like a lot of lawyer speak for " Most of our process has moved out of country, but our corporate headquarters remain in Utah.


----------



## DOGMEN (Aug 24, 2005)

*Easton!*

GT can sit on their arrows and spin around! I only shoot Eastons and I dont plan on changing. Lets face it we must buy American as much as possible It dont matter what it is


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

> well on the web site he is shooting a merlin ... not made in the us...
> 
> someone posted a link bragging on how his arrows are made in the us..
> 
> thought it was humorous...



I don't care what bow he shoots. I didn't say that he was Chunk Norris and off somewhere fighting the communists. I was just making the comment that the arrows were made in the U.S. Bragging? Get real. I am certainly not a professional archer, but I can appreciate an American-made product. 

I didn't intend to come across as a fan-boy. Have a nice day.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

dude... chill...

it was funny and your getting all riled up over nothing


good grief...sorry i mentioned it...just thought it was funny:zip:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i could care less where Goldtips are made. 
i just wish everyone would quit buying them, so i could buy some more!:wink: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## DWarcher (Jul 25, 2006)

Carbon Tech and Easton ladies and germs!


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> i could care less where Goldtips are made.
> i just wish everyone would quit buying them, so i could buy some more!:wink:
> 
> Shoot Strong
> Tony



And that right there is the reason that american factories are closing down and people are loosing their jobs.........because no one cares anymore, Thats a pretty sad statement Tony.


----------



## stl81969 (Aug 6, 2006)

i to had recent problems with GT my first dozen carbon arrows were series 22 they were great far more durable than aluminum this was three years ago. this spring i ordered my second dozen only to find out that they dont make them the same (thinner walled, way under spined) my bow was actually snapping them in the target so i switched to easton axis from USA


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

> stl81969 said:
> 
> 
> > i that they dont make them the same (thinner walled, way under spined) my bow was actually snapping them in the target so i switched to easton axis from USA







want to buy a bridge ?


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

ultratec1 said:


> And that right there is the reason that american factories are closing down and people are loosing their jobs.........because no one cares anymore, Thats a pretty sad statement Tony.





the reason is because the foreign governments actually want businesses enough to actually make their countries a business friendly environment unlike the US and offer a willing and cheap labor force unlike the US


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2006)

Foreign goverments have no choice but to cater to businesses and offer cheap labor. If it wasn't for american dollar going into there country they would starve to death. Just my opinion....

The fact of the matter is that factories and jobs are being sent overseas. We, the people, no longer have any control over our goverment to change anything. We simply cant do a thing to stop it. It is happening and will continue to happen. If I can a least slow it down a bit by buying "made is USA" products, then that is what I will do when the opportunty presents itself. 

:focus: As far as Goldtips go...... I personally will no longer be buying that particular brand. I would encourage everyone else to do the same. As a consumer I have that choice. If the Gold Tips company is doing as well as some have stated. I dont think they will miss my order.

This is my personal opinion and choice!!!!!!



sean said:


> the reason is because the foreign governments actually want businesses enough to actually make their countries a business friendly environment unlike the US and offer a willing and cheap labor force unlike the US


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

we as consumers have no choice but to buy foreign , US manufacturers just dont build the mass amounts of disposable crap we need to survive ....nobody considers quality anymore just cheap and mass quantity


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

sean said:


> the reason is because the foreign governments actually want businesses enough to actually make their countries a business friendly environment unlike the US and offer a willing and cheap labor force unlike the US


Just curious, how cheap are you willing to work for?


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

minnow said:


> Just curious, how cheap are you willing to work for?




when Im operating my buisness evenings and weekends its 75.00 an hour my day time employer 20+ but im not making plastic hangers for walmart or happymeal toys either ...


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

minnow said:


> Just curious, how cheap are you willing to work for?





point is govt greed forces buisness over seas through crazy taxes and mountains of burocratic BS if they let up a little maby companys could pay better and attract better employees and not be forced overseas


----------



## sgtbowhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

I was going to buy some gt's this spring but upon asking the owner of the shop if they were made in america, he said they were not. I opted for the beman ics elites and have been very happy with them. According to the owner bemans are the ONLY shaft made in the us anymore! I will be buying bemans as long as they are made here.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sgtbowhunter said:


> I was going to buy some gt's this spring but upon asking the owner of the shop if they were made in america, he said they were not. I opted for the beman ics elites and have been very happy with them. According to the owner bemans are the ONLY shaft made in the us anymore! I will be buying bemans as long as they are made here.





what about easton ? they are also US made


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Easton and Beman (owned by Easton), are both still made in Utah. I recently picked up a 1/2 dozen more ICS Hunter 340's at the bow shop on sale. They are what I currenty shoot and do very well for me.

I am always tinkering and looking at various arrows (I use OnTarget2 also) and wanted to try Gold Tips, but seeing that they are moving the manufacturing to Mexico, I said _"Forget that!"_

My next arrows to tinker with will have feathers. I have always wanted to try shooting feathers, since a lot of people rave about them and how well the arrow flight is (not to mention the added FOC%).


----------



## aulim (May 10, 2006)

I am not from the USA. Our minimum wage here is about an equivalent of $4.00 a DAY (8 hours work). You will note the big disparity with US minimum wage. 

Even if I don't shoot GT, I don't blame them. The bottom line is Profits not ethics. Besides, the world economy is going global. They are liberalizing trade; what happens when they liberalize services. Is this scenario possible? Imagine a BIG arrow maker making arows in its US facility manned by foreign workers.

Just my thoughts.

I still use PSE, Easton and Xtreme shafts (purchased from US internet stores and shipped to the PHilippines.)


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

ultratec1 said:


> And that right there is the reason that american factories are closing down and people are loosing their jobs.........because no one cares anymore, Thats a pretty sad statement Tony.



i simply meant i buy Goldtips because they work for me. 

but if it means so much to you, i guess i will see you with a picket sign outside of all the archery shops that sell Goldtips right ? that way you can voice your opinion where it really counts, with the evil ones that sell them. 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## 12POINTBUBBA (Jul 14, 2006)

*goldtip*

I e-mailed Kody Walker head of marketing for Goldtip.He says that arrow production is up 30% but demand is up even more.They should be caught up by October

To all the people complaining about not being made in the U.S.A.Let me come to your house and look at your tv,stereo,or automobile.I know,I know,you just like the japanese products quality.


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe the product is made in Mexico, but quality control is still handled in the states from what I read, this gives a little piece of mind. Regardless of where they are made they are still a great arrow and can be purchased from ebay all day long with next day shipping. There will probably be a day when Easton does the same with manufacturing, it's a sad world, but it is reality.


----------



## PennMan (Jun 17, 2006)

*Made in USA?*

Just checked my brand new GT Pro Ultralights. They have a US flag on them and say Made in USA. Is there some loophole in the law that allows a PORTION of the manufacturing process to happen here in the US that is the minimal amount required to make a "Made the the USA" label legal? 

Maybe they just have to put the GT label on the shaft in the US to keep the "Made in USA" label legal?


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Who cares where a product is built. Our USA trucks are not 100% USA made, their parts come from foreign countries. As long as it performs, then really who cares. America can try and buy back its producers, but the fact is, that American workers want so much, and put forth so little. It is proven in studies, just look at how overweight this country is! There is a reason Hispanic guys from Mexico to come here and work, and they work let me tell you. They work the same job that a USA person works for 3 times less, and they work harder sometimes. Made in America is BS, America does not have the resources to continue a process like this, materials come from elsewhere and as more companies figure out they can save money elsewhere they will move too!


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

> Who cares where a product is built.


I happen to. I have a us Manufacturing Job. 



> Our USA trucks are not 100% USA made, their parts come from foreign countries. As long as it performs, then really who cares.



Again, I do. 



> America can try and buy back its producers, but the fact is, that American workers want so much, and put forth so little. It is proven in studies, just look at how overweight this country is!


Hmm. I see. Because I'm Overweight I didn't spend all last week away from home working 14 hour days 45 feet in the air. Man I wish you would have been there to tell me the work I was doing wasn't hard.



> There is a reason Hispanic guys from Mexico to come here and work, and they work let me tell you. They work the same job that a USA person works for 3 times less, and they work harder sometimes.


They are here a illegally and don't comprehend the English language. They are a safety concern. They are poorly educated and only qualified for menial tasks.



> Made in America is BS, America does not have the resources to continue a process like this, materials come from elsewhere and as more companies figure out they can save money elsewhere they will move too!


Last time I checked America had the majority of the funding. If more Americans bought products that were made here then the $ would stay here. A service economy is a house of cards.

BTW. My Phantom Carbons cost less than the Golt Tip Pros I was going to buy, and shoot as well as I can shoot an arrow.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

EricO said:


> I happen to. I have a us Manufacturing Job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hispanics CAN be here, not all are illegal! Menial tasks, nice Stereotype, thats like the whole race and equality problem in the 1950's and 1960's. Hispanic or not, they CAN have an education. I know many hispanics that hold very high level jobs. Just like all other people, they to can learn, just like you and I did. Basically you were saying that they can only apply to tasks like landscaping and such where say Algebra Mathematics, and other skills do not apply!

If American products outperformed most foreign products then we would keep our money here. But just like in cars, there are many problems associated with some American Products, again thats why Consumer Testing never picks an American vehicle in the top 10, coincidence, I think not.

Obesity, can be inherited, but what I was referring to is that Americans are lazy. Many complain they don't get paid enough, and the backlash ends up with cheaper hard working personel.

Again never said that all Americans don't work hard, some do some don't!

This is why I will buy whatever is best, because Americans have ego's, and some think that USA made products are simply the cats *****. Well if they don't perform, then they don't deserve my money! 

You think there is a reason countries hate us, it could be because of our money, wait a minute our gov't spends all of that, or it could because of our power, militarily speaking. Or it could just be the countries Ego, which is the size of North America. 

I will not blindly buy a product because it is USA made, it is a shame we lose jobs to overseas workers, but it is only because of our own fault. Whether you like it or not, the reason our country is like the way we are now, is because of the USA itself!:cocktail:


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Hispanics CAN be here, not all are illegal! Menial tasks, nice Stereotype, thats like the whole race and equality problem in the 1950's and 1960's. Hispanic or not, they CAN have an education. I know many hispanics that hold very high level jobs. Just like all other people, they to can learn, just like you and I did. Basically you were saying that they can only apply to tasks like landscaping and such where say Algebra Mathematics, and other skills do not apply!


No, what I am saying is that poorly educated people that are in this country illegally, regardless of their country of origin or ethnicity, are under-qualified for most jobs that require risk or complexity. They end up getting hurt and the burden of their health care resides on the taxpayers. If they were all fry cooks or bank tellers(no offense to the people who hold those positions) I feel that they would be qualified for their positions. After all, illegals don't displace the truly qualified. It's the recent high school graduates and undereducated here that are affected. 



Jeff K in IL said:


> If American products outperformed most foreign products then we would keep our money here. But just like in cars, there are many problems associated with some American Products, again thats why Consumer Testing never picks an American vehicle in the top 10, coincidence, I think not.


Point taken, but once all the industry leaves there won't be any money to funnel into the service industry. 



Jeff K in IL said:


> Obesity, can be inherited, but what I was referring to is that Americans are lazy. Many complain they don't get paid enough, and the backlash ends up with cheaper hard working personel.


Sorry bub. I happen to be fat because I eat too much. I bust my tail when it's time to go to work though. You should walk out from behind your counter and try real work before you call people lazy. I know the liberal news media has given you all this information so it must be true. 



Jeff K in IL said:


> Again never said that all Americans don't work hard, some do some don't!


Actually you said:


Jeff K in IL said:


> but the fact is, that American workers want so much, and put forth so little.


That's pretty much a sweeping generalization. You should qualify it a little bit more. 



Jeff K in IL said:


> This is why I will buy whatever is best, because Americans have ego's, and some think that USA made products are simply the cats *****. Well if they don't perform, then they don't deserve my money!


American products are made in safe, environmentally regulated environments. Those are the true costs companies are trying to skirt by manufacturing overseas. I try to buy American whenever I can. I can't do it all the time, but I do make the effort.



Jeff K in IL said:


> You think there is a reason countries hate us, it could be because of our money, wait a minute our gov't spends all of that, or it could because of our power, militarily speaking. Or it could just be the countries Ego, which is the size of North America.
> 
> I will not blindly buy a product because it is USA made, it is a shame we lose jobs to overseas workers, but it is only because of our own fault. Whether you like it or not, the reason our country is like the way we are now, is because of the USA itself!:cocktail:



I can't speak to the ego thing, but I really don't care if they hate us :wink: . I try to keep my money here when I can. I don't want anyone to blindly purchase a product. I just want to make sure that American products get a fair shake in the market and get some consideration when a purchase is made. There are awesome American-made arrows out there, shoot what you like.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Goldtips are pretty cool.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

> Goldtips are pretty cool.


I'm suprised that you were able to say that without finding a way to work in a negative comment about Bowtech.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

EricO said:


> I'm suprised that you were able to say that without finding a way to work in a negative comment about Bowtech.


Bowtech Rules! Everyone knows that.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Slippy Field said:


> Bowtech Rules! Everyone knows that.


Ruling behind Hoyt and Mathews isnt Ruling..:wink: :wink: 

yep im going to hell for that one...:wink: 

please be kind...:wink: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## pa10point (Sep 11, 2005)

Anyone guess which car has the most parts and components manufactured in the United States?

Bet you didn't guess the Honda Accord? Its true. Much of the US Big Three are actually built either north or south of the US borders and shipped back in.

Know why all our manufacturing jobs went overseas? Don't blame our politicians, that's simply a smokescreen.

We can only blame ourselves. When the big box stores have a $199 color TV next to a $299 color TV made in the US, the CONSUMER makes the final policy decision to move our jobs overseas, not the elected officials.

Never underestimate the power of the consumer.


----------



## pa10point (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey --- "safe, environmentally regulated environments" actually reduce costs that typically bleed an organization dry. A company that practiced good environmental controls is a much more lucrative purchase than one that tried to cheap its way through the environmental regs ending up with huge legacy costs.

Compliance is a simple matter of economics. Take a sample of the soils and water tables under those Asian factories. Those costs won't show up in the $199 color TV today, but there will be huge legacy costs in the very near future. You think because they live there we won't pay?

Give me a break, just because these costs don't show up on a balance sheet doesn't mean they are costly and fatal to a company trying to skirt its responsibilities.


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Who cares where a product is built. Our USA trucks are not 100% USA made, their parts come from foreign countries. As long as it performs, then really who cares. America can try and buy back its producers, but the fact is, that American workers want so much, and put forth so little. It is proven in studies, just look at how overweight this country is! There is a reason Hispanic guys from Mexico to come here and work, and they work let me tell you. They work the same job that a USA person works for 3 times less, and they work harder sometimes. Made in America is BS, America does not have the resources to continue a process like this, materials come from elsewhere and as more companies figure out they can save money elsewhere they will move too!




Regardless of how hard Mexicans work(which I can stand witness to the opposite) or how you say americans dont, its still not right to the American citizens to run our country into the ground over GREED.
I am in the construction industry and I'll tell you what mexican labor is killing that industry, labor prices go down, housing prices go UP, whos paying for that?? Americans. If I buy a new house I would rather have it built by an American owned and operated company, I'm gonna pay the same so why not. Why send more money out of the US?? 

If they want to work here they should become part of it, why should I have to learn their language?? It should be required that they speak english, how can you be a citizen if you cant speak the prodominant language??
Does anyone remember the famous quote *"My fellow Americans, ask not what your country can do for you -- ask what can you do for your country." JFK* It seems the border crashers have it backwards.

I would like to be able to buy only Made In USA products, I try but its impossible, but that doesnt mean we should give up. My brother's father-in-law went into one of the big department stores in MI a few years back to buy a new flag for his yard, when he grabbed the flag of the shelf he noticed it said "Made In China", he did what any American should do in the situation, he started ripping them out of the plastic and threw them on the floor, when the store personel approached he was in a rage and told them that if they didnt pull every American flag made in china off the shelf he would let the VFW (which he is part of) and all the other organizations know and they would boycott the store , the manager did pull all of them, he went back a few days later and there where no flags at all, I bought a flag the following year from the store and it was made in USA. Thats how it should be.

I guess my point is why should all the other countries get rich at our cost?? 

Lets not make this into a racial thing either because it's not.

I'm just trying to do my part to stop the "Great American Giveaway". 
We have to stop it somehow, most US ports are not US owned or controlled, now they want to allow foreign control of the airlines, whats next?? 


Americans built this country, whatever their race.


My 2 cents take it or leave it


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

> Hey --- "safe, environmentally regulated environments" actually reduce costs that typically bleed an organization dry. A company that practiced good environmental controls is a much more lucrative purchase than one that tried to cheap its way through the environmental regs ending up with huge legacy costs.


Actually a third world company whose manufacturing process is not regulated and has no safety policies is much cheaper to operate than a U.S. company who must comply with our environmental regulations in addition to our higher labor costs. The costs you are referring to are social costs that we'll all have to pay long after American companies have left the market and the battle has been decided.



> Compliance is a simple matter of economics. Take a sample of the soils and water tables under those Asian factories. Those costs won't show up in the $199 color TV today, but there will be huge legacy costs in the very near future. You think because they live there we won't pay?


We've been paying up to this point. I don't know why we'd stop now.



> Give me a break, just because these costs don't show up on a balance sheet doesn't mean they are costly and fatal to a company trying to skirt its responsibilities.


Here's your break: I made no assertion about the absence of long term social costs for those countries, but that company's failure will come long after it has driven American companies out of the market.

Anyway, back to the topic of arrows, shoot what you like. All that I ask is that you consider the American-made arrows that are on the market the next time you buy.


----------



## Rackmup (Jun 6, 2006)

DesertRat said:


> I hope none of you boys drive a Dodge truck. They are assembled in the ole pueblo too, so are Volkswagons. If you voted for Bill Clinton, you can thank him for that NAFTA trade agreement with Mexico. It opened things up form many US based companies to exploit the inexpensive labor in Mexico. He also signed the trade agreement with China. Don't blame Walmart. Not that I have anything against Mexico or China.
> 
> Don't look too closely at your ballcaps you are wearing either. I couldn't find a baseball cap made in the US to save my life after the 911 thing. Every baseball cap I could find with a US emblem (flag, USA...) was made in Pakistan....Are they the one's harboring Osama?


The fact is, we live in a global economy. I agree with you, it is our responsibility to buy American. If it is not American made we don't buy it. I am surprised at the amount of camo and other hunting products which are produced in third world nations who despise the US. 

At the risk of being off topic...As far a Clinton signing NAFTA, the vote was pretty much down party lines, the Republican party that is. So there is plenty of blame to go around good and bad. If you really want to check on who supports the American worker, most "sportsmen" and the NRA crowd would be disappointed to find it most definately is not the party in power...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I've decided since GT pssst me off by shutting down production for 5 weeks, I think I am switching to the PSE radial weave hunters, anyone shot them?


----------

